# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ψυγείο > [Άλλη] ΤΡΟΠΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ  ΠΟΡΤΑΣ  ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ;;;

## 1kost1

Γεια σας! ενδιαφέρομαι για να τροποποιήσω ένα όρθιο καταψύκτη σε καταψύκτη με τζάμι μπροστά επαγγελματικό (που έχουν τα καταστήματα….)
  Συγκεκριμένα επειδή το κόστος αγοράς είναι υπερβολικό μεγάλο για καινούργιο όρθιο καταψύκτη No frost (πάνω από 1300 είδα + ΦΠΑ  κλπ… ) σκέφτηκα να πάρω ένα καταψύκτη όρθιο No frost και την πόρτα να την κόψω ανάλογα και να τοποθετήσω  διπλό ή καλύτερο τριπλό τζάμι με το ανάλογο πλαίσιο αλουμινίου (κάποιος αλουμινάς….) Γίνεται αυτό που σκέπτομαι;;;;; η θα κατάληξη σε αποτυχία και πάνε για πέταμα τα χρήματα;; …..  :Confused1: 

  Ο καταψύκτης ο όρθιος τον βρίσκω (μεγάλο γύρω στα 500-600 ευρώ κομπλέ να βάλω και αλλά 200 την πόρτα…. Τι λέτε;;;;;; Θα κάνω δουλειά;;;;; :Confused1:  :Cursing: 

  Ενδιαφέρομαι για τέτοιο καταψύκτη με τζάμι επειδή θα πάει σε επαγγελματικό χώρο……

----------


## george7009

Καλύτερα να πας σε καταψύκτη με τζάμι μπροστά . 
3 φύλλα τζαμιού με 4mm πάχος θα σου πάνε 150- 200 ευρώ το λιγότερο . (Ειδικό τζάμι για μεταβολές θερμοκρασίας) .
Βάλε και το πλαίσιο κανα 100άρικο και λίγα λέω ...
Και ίσως να έχεις απώλειες .



Στάλθηκε από το GT-I9505 μέσω tapaμίλα

----------


## xsterg

εγω θα σου ελεγα να πας απ ευθειας σε μηχανημα με τις προδιαγραφες που θελεις εσυ. οι μετατροπες αυτες συνηθως ενω δουλευουν θεωρητικα πρακτικα δεν δουλευουν.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Μήπως μια τέτοια πόρτα είναι καλύτερα? (εσωτερικά είναι και καθρέφτης) (ότι πρέπει και για διαφήμιση επαγγελματικού χώρου)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k5Tj9ubWNbY
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l419E-oIKqI  :Lol: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MK1Lc88SuP0  :Tongue2: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZaQk7pz1kS8

Νομίζω χωρίς να είμαι απόλυτα σίγουρος τζάμι μπορείς να έχεις μπροστά αλλά μόνο για συντηρήσεως (εξ ολοκλήρου ) ψυγεία και όχι για καταψύξεως επειδή φαίνεται ότι σε πολύ χαμηλές θερμοκρασίες θα θόλωνε το τζάμι

----------


## 1kost1

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις σας…. από ότι βλέπω πολύ χλωμό να λειτουργήσει και με όλα αυτά με συνδυασμό το χαμηλό κόστος…..
  Λογω χώρου θέλω να είναι όρθιος καταψύκτης και να βάλω μέσα διάφορα (πίτσες, ρολό κοτόπουλο και διάφορα καλαμαράκια κλπ…..) Βέβαια δεν μπορώ να βρω σε μεταχειρισμένο με βεβιασμένη κυκλοφορία αλλά μόνο σε στατική ψύξη….
  Μια ερώτηση εγκυκλοπαιδική φίλοι μου κάνω. Τι διαφορά έχει η ψύξη στατική με no frost στα προϊόντα ενός καταστήματος;;;;; επειδή έχω δει μόνο στατική να πουλάνε ευρέως και ΕΛΑΧΙΣΤΑ σε no frost, Γιατί αυτή η κατάσταση;;;; βέβαια όλοι μας στα σπίτια (τα περισσότερα) έχουμε ψυγεία οικιακά no frost! 

  Και φυσικά αν τυχών πέσει στο μάτι σας κάποιος καταψύκτης ΟΡΘΙΟΣ με τζάμι  (το κανονικό ύψος γύρω στα 1.80-2.00 μέτρα) θα σας είμαι υπόχρεος!!!!! Μπορώ να πάω με το αμάξι μου να το πάρω σε περιοχές Αττική, Εύβοια και Βοιωτία!!!!! (έχω στεισον αμάξι….. )

  Το μόνο που έχω βρει είναι http://www.car.gr/parts/view/4772649/   σε ΣΤΑΤΙΚΗ ψύξη   (δεν ξέρω να είναι σωστό που γράφω το λινγκ….) και ζήτω συγνώμη αν απαγορεύεται….!!!

----------

